# Cooper the Pointer



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, the last time I posted about Cooper was for his first bird intro (chukar on a string). He was pretty afraid of the chukar and didn't want to have much to do with it. I wasn't hopeful for his hunting future, but I decided just to give him some more time to settle in to our family and get excited about birds. A friend bought some quail and I let him play with a few back in November. He really had fun with them, but even when I planted them I never got a point. I thought perhaps he just wasn't cut out for hunting. About 1 week ago we were at a wildlife area and I saw Cooper do his first official point at a wild bird. It was just a silly little songbird, but he locked up solid in a point and I was surprised to see Riley honor! So, we decided to take the next step and expose him to a chukar again. My big goofy goober absolutely blew us both away! As soon as he saw/smelled the bird he locked up into the most solid points and held them for a long time. We also played some retrieve games with a bumper and he brought it back TO HAND a few times. I'm so excited for his future as a hunting pup! He's come a long way from the shy, fearful Craigslist puppy who spent most of his time locked in a crate. ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Way to go, Cooper! I'm crying like a softie! I love it.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

He looks great. Love the tailset.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like time and birds was all Cooper needed.
Way to go Cooper.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper made me a very proud mama yesterday! He is holding his points beautifully with a slack line. I think he'll be ready to graduate from the check cord soon!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love it! Keep up the good work, Cooper.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Yay for Coop. Now to let the good times begin


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So happy to hear of Coops progress. Your so lucky to have found such a beautiful boy. Aren't they just proud as punch when they point their first bird.......


----------

